
HolyJit – Generic Purpose Just-In-Time Compiler for Rust - anewhnaccount2
https://github.com/nbp/holyjit
======
brudgers
A recent discussion,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15514926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15514926)

